# Universal dock. Comment ça marche ?



## tantoillane (8 Novembre 2008)

_Ipod touch 32 Go_

Bonsoir,

J'ai acheté l'universal dock ici J'ai pas acheté directement sur le site apple car l'envoie est trois fois plus cher, mais je suis quand même aller voir si c'était bien le même. C'est à dire ici
Et là, je vois une photo de l'arrière de la bestiole, et sa description. Première remarque : il y a deux prises : un dock et un petit trou. Au début je pensais que le "petit trou" était pour brancher un jack, mais après réflexion c'est l'alimentation de l'universal dock.
Je lis ensuite la suite de la description et vois :


> Connectez le Dock à une prise électrique à l'aide d'un adaptateur secteur USB, puis placez votre iPod sur le Dock pour charger la batterie.


Est-ce que l'ipod ne se charge pas tout seul du moment qu'il est sur le dock ? Ce serait quand même incroyable qu'il faille brancher le dock sur l'adaptateur secteur (en plus de sa propre alimentation), surtout qu'aucun adptateur secteur n'est vendu avec l'ipod touch.
Autre chose : si en effet il faut brancher l'iPod sur l'universal dock, alimenter le dock, et brancher le dock sur un adaptateur secteur USB, c'est donc qu'on ne peut pas synchroniser et recharger son iPod en même temps ? (L'USB de l'ordinateur ne donnant que 500mA contre 1A avec un adaptateur secteur, ce qui est plus rapide et plus pratique)

Merci

edit : après avoir vu ça Je crois que j'ai ma réponse "l'universal dock ne recharge pas directement l'iPod"
D'où ma question suivante : Si je branche ce câble à l'universal dock, et que je laisse tout le temps l'adaptateur secteur USB branché de façon à ce que je puisse simplement poser mon iPod sur le dock et qu'il se charge (sans à chaque fois devoir brancher le chargeur à la prise, et le câble au chargeur) Y a-t-il des risque pour l'iPod ? Est-ce que l'iPod s'arrête charger quand la batterie est à 100% ? Y a-t-il des risques de chauffe ?

Merci


----------



## NightWalker (8 Novembre 2008)

A mon avis la recharge c'est surtout lorsque le dock n'est pas branché sur le port USB d'un ordinateur. Car sinon, l'iPod se recharge depuis le port USB.

Tu peux par exemple utiliser ton iPod chez des amis et le brancher sur une chaîne ou des enceintes simple. Et le chargeur est un chargeur USB, donc le petit trou que tu vois sur le dock, j pense que c'est une prise jack...

Donc soit il y a un ordinateur à proximité, tu branche le câble USB sur l'ordi. Et si pas d'ordinateur, tu branche le câble USB sur le chargeur.


----------



## tantoillane (8 Novembre 2008)

Tu penses donc l'universal dock s'alimente via la prise dock. J'avais pas pensé à ça. Dans ce cas j'attends la réception du dock avant d'acheter quoi que soit comme câble, et je vous dirais.


----------



## NightWalker (8 Novembre 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Tu penses donc l'universal dock s'alimente via la prise dock. J'avais pas pensé à ça. Dans ce cas j'attends la réception du dock avant d'acheter quoi que soit comme câble, et je vous dirais.



A mon avis tu as tout ce qu'il faut dans la boîte...  

yapuka


----------



## romaing34 (11 Novembre 2008)

Le dock se recharge bien par la prise Dock. Le petit trou comme tu dis est bien une sortie Jack, pour connecter le Dock a une chaine Hifi (entrée Line-in) ou une paire d'enceintes amplifiées par exemple.

Au demeurant c'est le même système depuis des années (à l'époque de l'achat de mon iPod 4G, Apple avait la générosité de livrer le dock et 2 cables : USB et.... Firewire vanté comme vachement mieux tellement que maintenant on l'enlève, enfin bref), et c'est assez pratique pour balancer du son pour pas très cher.

Depuis que je suis étudiant j'utilise un Dock et une petit ensemble 2.1 comme système audio 

Donc pour résumer :

- Pour l'alim : chargeur + cable USB relié au Dock
- Pour diffuser du son : cable Jack à connecter au petit trou


----------



## tantoillane (19 Novembre 2008)

Ouf, il est enfin expédié. Je devrais l'avoir dans un ou deux jours


----------



## tantoillane (25 Novembre 2008)

Fin de la série. Hier soir, une surprise m'attendait dans la boite aux lettres.
Voilà pour répondre à toutes les questions :

1) Le dock possède deux ports : un port dock et un jack audio.
2) Le dock et sa télécommande fonctionnent parfaitement même sans que le dock soit branché sur l'adaptateur secteur de l'iPod, la seule chose étant qu'au lieu de se recharger, l'iPod se vide.
3) La solution pour ne pas devoir brancher l'adaptateur secteur, et allumer ses enceintes branchées sur le dock à chaque utilisation, est de tout brancher sur une multi-prise avec interrupteur.


----------

